# flawlessbet paid and free tips



## flawlessbet (Apr 30, 2021)

My name is Alex, I have 19 years experience with football betting, I did open www.flawlessbet.com to share my passion with you .

Stable profit is guaranteed if you follow my football tips and you are disciplined. My purpose is to work only with serious bettors and develop long term business relationships. More you can find on my website here I will post some of my free tips.


----------



## flawlessbet (May 1, 2021)

Asian Handicap Tip of 01 May is Salford -0.5 odds 1.72 Pinnacle, England League Two.

All records: https://flawlessbet.com/records/


----------



## flawlessbet (May 2, 2021)

Asian Handicap Tip of 02 May is Juventus -1 odds 1.71 Pinnacle, Italy Serie A.

All records: https://flawlessbet.com/records/


----------



## flawlessbet (May 4, 2021)

Asian Handicap Tip of 04 May is Luzern -0.5 odds 2 Sbobet, Swiss Cup.

All records: https://flawlessbet.com/records/


----------



## flawlessbet (May 5, 2021)

Asian Handicap Tip of 05 May is Sporting -0.5 odds 1.76 Pinnacle, Portugal Primeira Liga.

All records: https://flawlessbet.com/records/


----------



## flawlessbet (May 6, 2021)

Asian Handicap Tip of 06 May is Villareal +0.5 odds 2.02 Pinnacle, Europa League.

All records: https://flawlessbet.com/records/


----------



## flawlessbet (May 7, 2021)

Asian Handicap Tip of 07 May is Rapid Bucuresti -0.5 odds 1.98 Pinnacle, Romania Liga 2.

All records: https://flawlessbet.com/records/


----------



## flawlessbet (May 8, 2021)

Asian Handicap Tip of 08 May is Dinamo Bucuresti -0.5 odds 2.14 Pinnacle, Romania Liga 1.

All records: https://flawlessbet.com/records/


----------



## flawlessbet (May 12, 2021)

Asian Handicap Tip of 12 May is Toulouse -1 odds 1.92 Pinnacle, France Ligue 2.

All records: https://flawlessbet.com/records/


----------

